# Labels



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 11, 2013)

I am looking for a great place to get labels that won't cost an arm and a leg. Do you use photoshop to make your own? How do so many get such great looking labels? I know my creations are neat [to me at least ] and I know what I am really lacking are some fabulous labels. I have been just using generic labels and clip art but want some PIZAZZ! Have any tips or helpful suggestions?! Thank you in advance, so very much!


----------



## FGOriold (Dec 11, 2013)

I get my labels from online labels and use their maestro software to design them.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 13, 2013)

I think your labels look great!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 13, 2013)

I love your name. You've printed too close to the top edge but otherwise I agree with Khanjari, your labels are very nice.


----------

